# Leveling kit



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone done a leveling kit on their 1/2 ton pick up or SUV? Mine is a 03 Yukon. GMC ride pretty low....Saw leveling kits online for about $100. Good? Bad? Indifferent? Questions? Additions? Deletions?


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

scash77 said:


> Has anyone done a leveling kit on their 1/2 ton pick up or SUV? Mine is a 03 Yukon. GMC ride pretty low....Saw leveling kits online for about $100. Good? Bad? Indifferent? Questions? Additions? Deletions?


When my blade is all the way up and cut all the way left or right it can catch on a driveway if it's an incline at all.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You burned your bridges man, we tried to warn ya.

By the way, you need weight in your ass end.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> You burned your bridges man, we tried to warn ya.
> 
> By the way, you need weight in your ass end.


Haha ok. If someone is that petty they can keep their advice. Anyway if there is only like 5 guys on here responding I guess I'm in the wrong place. And if you have to eat **** to get an answer that definitely ain't happening. Anyway I have no interest in arguing. Just advice...sooooooo..........


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Check with dealer who installed plow. Timbrens and leveling kits are installed on pick-ups frequently, not sure with the Yukon. I rearely see plows on those for your model year. I "think" they may have a slightly different suspension set up vs a pick-up, but don't quote me on that. The dealer who installed the plow will let you know what if any options you have.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

TMLGC said:


> Check with dealer who installed plow. Timbrens and leveling kits are installed on pick-ups frequently, not sure with the Yukon. I rearely see plows on those for your model year. I "think" they may have a slightly different suspension set up vs a pick-up, but don't quote me on that. The dealer who installed the plow will let you know what if any options you have.


Yea good place to start. I think he may be expensive though. I was hoping to have the mechanics down the street do it. But definitely want it done right so if it's more it's more...just looking if anyone has done it and how it worked out...Chevy pick ups and Yukon's ride about the same height so anyone who's done it let me know.....and I know most normal guys don't plow with a Yukon lol. Thanks for your help bud.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Before you spend money on all the upgrades for you truck you need to put weight in the back. A few hundred pounds behind the rear axle. Try that and see how your plow sits.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> View attachment 169388
> 
> 
> Before you spend money on all the upgrades for you truck you need to put weight in the back. A few hundred pounds behind the rear axle. Try that and see how your plow sits.


thanks very much for the tip. much appreciated


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

scash77 said:


> Has anyone done a leveling kit on their 1/2 ton pick up or SUV? Mine is a 03 Yukon. GMC ride pretty low....Saw leveling kits online for about $100. Good? Bad? Indifferent? Questions? Additions? Deletions?


Put the weight in the back as suggested, If the plow still touches angled check on some other options. Maybe just don't angle in a incline. Either way you still need the weight, Timbrens maybe, Crank up torsion bars etc. Keep in mind I'm not a mechanic. Good Luck


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

scash77 said:


> thanks very much for the tip. much appreciated


Since you don't have any contracts, and it's really too late in the season, once you get insurance, etc, you'll be hard up to turn a profit this year. I would see how things go with the counterweight and try not to spend any money than you can. I assume the Yukon has torsion bars (my 04 chevy 2500 does), like Fred suggested, crank them up a few turns to raise your front end.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

scash77 said:


> Yea good place to start. I think he may be expensive though. I was hoping to have the mechanics down the street do it. But definitely want it done right so if it's more it's more...just looking if anyone has done it and how it worked out...Chevy pick ups and Yukon's ride about the same height so anyone who's done it let me know.....and I know most normal guys don't plow with a Yukon lol. Thanks for your help bud.


They installed the plow and they maybe expensive, You still can have them give you there diagnoses of the issue. Then maybe have your buddies down the road perform the work.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Since you don't have any contracts, and it's really too late in the season, once you get insurance, etc, you'll be hard up to turn a profit this year. I would see how things go with the counterweight and try not to spend any money than you can. I assume the Yukon has torsion bars (my 04 chevy 2500 does), like Fred suggested, crank them up a few turns to raise your front end.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

FredG said:


> Put the weight in the back as suggested, If the plow still touches angled check on some other options. Maybe just don't angle in a incline. Either way you still need the weight, Timbrens maybe, Crank up torsion bars etc. Keep in mind I'm not a mechanic. Good Luck


thanks


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Since you don't have any contracts, and it's really too late in the season, once you get insurance, etc, you'll be hard up to turn a profit this year. I would see how things go with the counterweight and try not to spend any money than you can. I assume the Yukon has torsion bars (my 04 chevy 2500 does), like Fred suggested, crank them up a few turns to raise your front end.


thank you


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

FredG said:


> They installed the plow and they maybe expensive, You still can have them give you there diagnoses of the issue. Then maybe have your buddies down the road perform the work.


youre right i think thats exactly what im going to do thanks


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 169393


thanks for posting what two other people said..very helpful.....its not always what you say (or type) its how its said.....take a look and see if you can tell the difference since it seems you have some time to kill.....thanks again and good luck in all your endeavours!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Ditto on torsion bars. Cranking them up a few turns will raise and stiffen the front end a bit and it's easy to do yourself. It will change the alignment a bit, but I have 4 or 5 turns on my Silverado 2500 HD and haven't bothered to realign it and don't have uneven tire wear. Be sure to mark them so you can count the turns and of course do them evenly. It's probably the quickest and easiest thing to do and you can turn them back down in the spring if you want.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

scash77 said:


> thank you


 i did hear that cranking the torsion bars can make the truck ride bad and installing a leveling kit is much better. any experience with this? thanks


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

darryl g said:


> Ditto on torsion bars. Cranking them up a few turns will raise and stiffen the front end a bit and it's easy to do yourself. It will change the alignment a bit, but I have 4 or 5 turns on my Silverado 2500 HD and haven't bothered to realign it and don't have uneven tire wear. Be sure to mark them so you can count the turns and of course do them evenly. It's probably the quickest and easiest thing to do and you can turn them back down in the spring if you want.


thanks bro. did cranking them make the truck ride a lot harder? ive heard it does and the leveling kit makes that not the case....of course i have absolutely no idea. thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scash77 said:


> Haha ok. If someone is that petty they can keep their advice. Anyway if there is only like 5 guys on here responding I guess I'm in the wrong place. And if you have to eat **** to get an answer that definitely ain't happening. Anyway I have no interest in arguing. Just advice...sooooooo..........


 There were a lot more than 5 but after the others saw what was posted all they would be doing 
Is parroting the same info at you.

Hint thoes 5 guys , proabBely have over 100yrs of combined experince in the snow industery.

But,
Our manners,

Hey, welcome to plow site,
I hear you have a lock fetish?


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasn't noticeable with my 4 or 5 turns and it's easily reversible as long as you can count, lol. It can be done with a little WD 40 and a couple of wrenches by yourself in 10 or 15 minutes. GMC tends to set them light. I'd suggest trying 4 turns on each side. That should raise it about an inch. You may even like the ride and handling better.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

darryl g said:


> It wasn't noticeable with my 4 or 5 turns and it's easily reversible as long as you can count, lol. It can be done with a little WD 40 and a couple of wrenches by yourself in 10 or 15 minutes. GMC tends to set them light. I'd suggest trying 4 turns on each side. That should raise it about an inch. You may even like the ride and handling better.


thanks a lot!. I'll have to take my boots off but i'll get the count. haha


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> There were a lot more than 5 but after the others saw what was posted all they would be doing
> Is parroting the same info at you.
> 
> Hint thoes 5 guys , proabBely have over 100yrs of combined experince in the snow industery.
> ...


I would never deny the experience and knowledge and I respect it and very much appreciate when its shared. I just dont take **** from anyone. never have never will. I am never disrespectful or rude until its sent my way first. If they dont want to help me because of that then so be it..ive gotten over much worse.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

scash77 said:


> I would never deny the experience and knowledge and I respect it and very much appreciate when its shared. I just dont take **** from anyone. never have never will. I am never disrespectful or rude until its sent my way first. If they dont want to help me because of that then so be it..ive gotten over much worse.


I try to stay away from the drama on here (sometimes I get dragged in, but try is the key word), but with that attitude you won't make it as a business owner. I would imagine you HAVE to be like that for your job, but you have to take some **** running a business. I have had customers and businesses alike put me down, be extremely rude, and sometimes down right hateful. You don't have to necessarily bend over and take it, but you do have to learn from it and accept it's going to happen. Some of the negative comments (like Buffs on your lock thread) were just interpreted wrong, and was helpful. My advice would be to ignore the negative posts, so in the future no one holds a grudge. It's up to you, but just my 2 cents. Not trying to stir the pot, just my opinion.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I try to stay away from the drama on here (sometimes I get dragged in, but try is the key word), but with that attitude you won't make it as a business owner. I would imagine you HAVE to be like that for your job, but you have to take some **** running a business. I have had customers and businesses alike put me down, be extremely rude, and sometimes down right hateful. You don't have to necessarily bend over and take it, but you do have to learn from it and accept it's going to happen. Some of the negative comments (like Buffs on your lock thread) were just interpreted wrong, and was helpful. My advice would be to ignore the negative posts, so in the future no one holds a grudge. It's up to you, but just my 2 cents. Not trying to stir the pot, just my opinion.


probably good advice thanks, it definetley is different taking **** from a customer rather than some guy online....customers would get some lee way. wish i could ignore that stuff but its my nature to return fire....wish i was better at taking advice....if i did that 20 years ago i would have went to college and not become a dumb C/O trying to make side cash with a snow plow! haha. maybe in my next life.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, let's discuss the topic at hand, NO need to stir the pot or bring another discussion (which I already closed) into this thread.

thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

darryl g said:


> It wasn't noticeable with my 4 or 5 turns and it's easily reversible as long as you can count, lol. It can be done with a little WD 40 and a couple of wrenches by yourself in 10 or 15 minutes. GMC tends to set them light. I'd suggest trying 4 turns on each side. That should raise it about an inch. You may even like the ride and handling better.


Getting an alignment needs to be recommend after mentioning adjustment of the torsion bars as it will change the geometry of the front end camber.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Getting an alignment needs to be recommend after mentioning adjustment of the torsion bars as it will change the geometry of the front end camber.


yes ive heard that. thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, let's discuss the topic at hand, NO need to stir the pot or bring another discussion (which I already closed) into this thread.
> 
> thanks


Sorry boss, just trying to help*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Sorry boss, just trying to help*trucewhiteflag*


the help is much appreciated. thanks you


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Getting an alignment needs to be recommend after mentioning adjustment of the torsion bars as it will change the geometry of the front end camber.


Agreed, I mentioned in my prior post. Personally I never bothered and my tires wear fine.

If he's going to just crank them up for plowing season and return them to stock in the spring and doesn't put a lot of miles on his truck I'm not sure it's necessary. I'd think running around with a plow on changes the geometry more and I've never heard of anyone having an alignment with their plow on


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

darryl g said:


> Agreed, I mentioned in my prior post. Personally I never bothered and my tires wear fine.
> 
> If he's going to just crank them up for plowing season and return them to stock in the spring and doesn't put a lot of miles on his truck I'm not sure it's necessary. I'd think running around with a plow on changes the geometry more and I've never heard of anyone having an alignment with their plow on


i actually have wanted to get a leveling kit since before i had the plow. i like the look better and have heard it improves ride....now i have an excuse. wife may tell me to save money and throw some weight in the back instead. maybe ill make her ride back there! that should take care of it! hahahaha


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

You still should have the weight in the back regardless of what you do with your suspension.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

darryl g said:


> You still should have the weight in the back regardless of what you do with your suspension.


OK Thanks


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

scash77 said:


> OK Thanks


what do you use? I was thinking 6x6 8 foot pressure treated cut in half so they fit in the deck. I have a couple in the yard.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

scash77 said:


> what do you use? I was thinking 6x6 8 foot pressure treated cut in half so they fit in the deck. I have a couple in the yard.


6x6? not enough weight and needs to be behind the rear axle to work as a fulcrum.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> View attachment 169388


See this picture.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Like 70lb sand tubes, a couple bags of salt,
All things that have more than one use.
Like for being a counterweight and to be used to get yourself unstuck.
And you will get stuck.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> 6x6? not enough weight and needs to be behind the rear axle to work as a fulcrum.


really? an 8 foot 6x6 PT is real heavy. probably 70lbs id guess. i figured get 2 or 3 (should be about 200lbs....could do more) cut them in half so they fit width wise in the deck of my yukon xl. that way theyd be behind the axle. no good? what would you do?


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Like 70lb sand tubes, a couple bags of salt,
> All things that have more than one use.
> Like for being a counterweight and to be used to get yourself unstuck.
> And you will get stuck.


i like the sand tube idea. thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> Like 70lb sand tubes, a couple bags of salt,
> All things that have more than one use.
> Like for being a counterweight and to be used to get yourself unstuck.
> And you will get stuck.


This^^^^


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

scash77 said:


> i like the sand tube idea. thanks


just googled it. much cheaper and much smaller than PT boards. thanks a lot bud.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

You want the weight behind your rear axle to offset the weight of your plow in front of your front axle. I have a primarily residential route and need to carry sand and salt. I just have a couple of storage totes/bins with my sand and salt back there along with my 5hp single-stage snowblower. I use bagged "traction sand" in 50 pound bags and bagged salt in various sizes. You can also buy "tube sand" in 60 pound bags at Home Depot. 3 or 4 of them should do. And then you also have something that can be useful if you get stuck. Do be sure to secure your ballast in some manner so that if you hit something it doesn't come flying through your truck cab at you or out the back gate if you step on the gas.

edit: I took a while to type my reply and see others have covered the topic


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

scash77 said:


> really? an 8 foot 6x6 PT is real heavy. probably 70lbs id guess. i figured get 2 or 3 (should be about 200lbs....could do more) cut them in half so they fit width wise in the deck of my yukon xl. that way theyd be behind the axle. no good? what would you do?


I prefer water softner salt. Bags not blocks. When the season is over, I dump it in my softner. If you are stuck, sprinkler it around your tires.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sandbags is what I prefer, in an accident I wouldn't want to get hit by a 6x6. I also have A LOT of bags of salt back there, but still have the sand incase of traction and when the salt starts getting used up. Not bad this year, but between my sidewalk crews we were using about a pallet a storm. Even without a plow it's a good idea to have weight in winter


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

darryl g said:


> You still should have the weight in the back regardless of what you do with your suspension.


X2..............................................


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Twice as much? Then it will just sag the back :laugh:

Sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

darryl g said:


> Twice as much? Then it will just sag the back :laugh:
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist...


LOL


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips guys


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

In addition to the bags of tube sand behind my rear wheels I also installed Bilstein 5100 leveling shocks in the front of my Silverado. Really improved the ride quality too.


----------



## scash77 (Feb 22, 2009)

hbrady said:


> In addition to the bags of tube sand behind my rear wheels I also installed Bilstein 5100 leveling shocks in the front of my Silverado. Really improved the ride quality too.


about how much $$ ?


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

As I recall I got them from autoanything for ~$180


----------

